# Konsolenausgabe ohne Zeilenumbruch



## MrWulf (8. Apr 2008)

hallo,
kann mir wer sagen wie ich in java erreiche, dass bei der konsolenausgabe nicht automatisch auf die nächste zeile gesprungen wird? ich möchte mehrere ausgaben auf derselben zeile machen, wie geht das?
danke


----------



## SlaterB (8. Apr 2008)

System.out.print() 
statt
System.out.println() 

oder einfach die Strings vorher im Programm zusammenfassen


----------



## andre111 (8. Apr 2008)

mit der funktion

```
System.out.print( "Text" );
```
wird immer in der gleichen zeile weitergeschrieben

mit

```
System.out.println( "Text" );
```
wird immer eine neue Zeile angefangen


----------



## MrWulf (8. Apr 2008)

Danke!


----------

